# Could it be a hen?



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

I am positive the Buff Orpington and 2 Leghorn's are rooster's. But I am not sure about the Easter Egger. What is your thought's? It has a bigger comb and much more muscular than my other 5 EE's They are about 9 week's old.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I only have 1 easter egger, a hen. I would say yours is probubly hen as well as you buff orpington.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't know but his comb looks awfully red... I would guess roo.


----------

